

Blimp's Open Design: Day Three - jonahoffline
http://blog.getblimp.com/2013/11/more-powerful-tasks/

======
jpdlla
Thanks for getting this on HN. We really need feedback on our app redesign,
and the process/approach we're taking. We're really excited about it!

